# Meet my fat mouse



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

This is Browni when I first got her...









This is her now :love1 

















Her colours have changed a bit, I love her to bits she is the sweetest kindest mouse I have ever had


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

She`s lovely! These `red` coloured mice do tend to be more `rotund` than other colours but I would`nt restrict her diet either way. Just make sure she does`nt get too many treats like sunflower seeds or oily seeds. I had a mouse this colour called Bibi and she was a wonderful character too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use the fat bottomed girls as companions for lone males.When they look like furry ping pong balls I deem the risk of a litter low.I get the odd surprise pinky or two but very rarely.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Fat bottom girls you make the rockin world go round! I love my fatties too, like mini hand warmers


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes they are lol and them sem to be very kind :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

For those who are interested in the scientific background some information below. If you are not interested, please just ignore it.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!

*******************************************************

The mouse agouti protein is a paracrine signaling molecule that induces hair follicle melanocytes to switch from the synthesis of black pigment to yellow pigment. Molecular cloning studies indicate that the obesity and growth effects of the A mutation result from ectopic expression of the normal agouti gene product. This review seeks to summarize the current state of knowledge regarding the obesity, stimulation of somatic growth, and enhancement of tumor formation caused by the mutation, and to interpret these pleiotropic effects in terms of the normal function of the agouti protein.

Yen, T. et al., FASEBJ. 8: 479-488; 1994.

Sources: http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/8/8/479 (free Fulltext)

Mittenberger et al., The Role of the agouti Gene in the Yellow Obese Syndrome, J. Nutr. 127: 1902S-1907S, 1997 http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/127/9/1902S (free Fulltext)

BULTMANN, S.J.; MICHAUD, E.J.; WOYCHIK, R.P.: Molecular characterization of the mouse agouti locus. Cell,71,1195-1204,1992: "...we found that the pleiotropic effects associated with the lethal yellow (Ay) mutation, which include pronounced obesity, diabetes, and the development of neoplasms, are accompanied by deregulated overexpression of the agouti gene in numerous tissues of the adult animal."

MOUSSA, N.M.; CLAYCOMBE, K.J.: The yellow mouse obesity syndrome and mechanisms of agouti-induced obesity. Obesity research,7(5),506-514,1999: "This syndrome is caused by ectopic expression of Agouti in multiple tissues."


----------

